# Audi A4 B6 Trunk Release Not working



## MINT 1.8T (May 27, 2004)

Hi 
Well I do hope someone could help me with this small problem.
I have a 2004 Audi A4 and the Trunk release doesnt work from the drivers side door button and the button on the trunk it self.
But it will pop from the button on the Key fob, so the motor isnt shot.
Could anyone help me with this problem, it cant be that hard, although I looked for a fuse slot for the trunk release and I couldnt find anything. ??















Chris


----------

